# Chicken Sausage Italian



## tropics (Jun 6, 2015)

Picked up 9+ pounds Chicken Thighs













100_2140.JPG



__ tropics
__ Jun 6, 2015


















100_2141.JPG



__ tropics
__ Jun 6, 2015






These are monster size Thighs













100_2142.JPG



__ tropics
__ Jun 6, 2015






12 of them I only used 10













100_2143.JPG



__ tropics
__ Jun 6, 2015






De-Boned 













100_2144.JPG



__ tropics
__ Jun 6, 2015


















100_2145.JPG



__ tropics
__ Jun 6, 2015






Made a nice pot of stock.













100_2147.JPG



__ tropics
__ Jun 6, 2015






Ground with the fine plate













100_2152.JPG



__ tropics
__ Jun 6, 2015






Wound up with 5 lbs 2 5/8 oz

Had a lot to do so I covered it in the fridge til the next day













100_2161.JPG



__ tropics
__ Jun 6, 2015






Fried a few pieces to taste,salt was perfect













100_2164.JPG



__ tropics
__ Jun 6, 2015






Used 1 Sheep Casing to make a ring for the grill.

Found a nice way to get them on the tube,using a big pot of water.

Once you get them started, submerge the back of the tube getting enough water

in the front it keeps from twisting and blowing out.













100_2165.JPG



__ tropics
__ Jun 6, 2015






Next pic was only a few secs later,you can see how the air and water released 













100_2166.JPG



__ tropics
__ Jun 6, 2015






Stuffed the Sheep Casing first













100_2177.JPG



__ tropics
__ Jun 6, 2015






Made my ring for the grill













100_2179.JPG



__ tropics
__ Jun 6, 2015






Now we get the hog casings filled and I make my first attempt at Links













100_2180.JPG



__ tropics
__ Jun 6, 2015






Links













100_2181.JPG



__ tropics
__ Jun 6, 2015






Wife was taking pics for me.













100_2182.JPG



__ tropics
__ Jun 6, 2015






5 pounds done 













100_2186.JPG



__ tropics
__ Jun 6, 2015






Thanks for looking


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Jun 6, 2015)

Looks great! I need to make some more soon!


----------



## tropics (Jun 6, 2015)

Guess Chicken Sausage isn't on any one else's idea of sausage. Thanks for dropping a line,I smoked a small piece of the 1 in sheep casing. Came out nice


----------



## tropics (Jun 7, 2015)

First time using the Sheep Casing I had a blow out maybe 12" in at the start. Tied that off so I could grill or smoke it,the meat has cure #1 in it,my grill was hot from doing burgers, so it was more of a hot smoke taste test. Yes it is good wife loves it,she didn't object to buying the new grinder.













100_2193.JPG



__ tropics
__ Jun 7, 2015






hot smoke did dry these a little more then I like.













100_2196.JPG



__ tropics
__ Jun 7, 2015






Thanks for looking


----------



## crazymoon (Jun 7, 2015)

Richie, I just saw this post and those sausages look excellent !!!!!


----------



## DanMcG (Jun 7, 2015)

Looks good, I've been using chicken more and more for sausage, I might have to try Italian like you.!


----------



## johnnyb54 (Jun 7, 2015)

Tropics, nice looking sausage. What seasonings did you use for the sausage (fennel, black pepper, ect.)? When you loaded the sheep casings why did you load the stuffer horn in a pot of water instead of just loading them on the stuffer? I have only used hog and collegen casings so I'm not familiar with sheep casings. I just ordered some so any tips would be appreciated.


----------



## gary s (Jun 7, 2015)

That looks good, Hadn't thought about trying Chicken ?     Nice Job    
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Gary


----------



## worktogthr (Jun 7, 2015)

tropics said:


> Picked up 9+ pounds Chicken Thighs
> 
> 
> 
> ...



They look great!  Do you have the recipe?  I have tried a few Italian sausage recipes I found online and In books but haven't been thrilled with them.   I like to use chicken as well for health reasons.  Did you grind the skins in as well, or just the meat?


----------



## tropics (Jun 7, 2015)

johnnyb54 said:


> Tropics, nice looking sausage. What seasonings did you use for the sausage (fennel, black pepper, ect.)? When you loaded the sheep casings why did you load the stuffer horn in a pot of water instead of just loading them on the stuffer? I have only used hog and collegen casings so I'm not familiar with sheep casings. I just ordered some so any tips would be appreciated.


Johnny I always load casing with running water,less tears.The Sheep casing was a little tight,and when I lifted the front of the tube I seen it open so it slid on real easy.


----------



## tropics (Jun 7, 2015)

CrazyMoon said:


> Richie, I just saw this post and those sausages look excellent !!!!!


CM Thanks for the point,this will probably having making different kinds of Chicken Sausage.Thanks for the kind words also.


----------



## tropics (Jun 7, 2015)

gary s said:


> That looks good, Hadn't thought about trying Chicken ?     Nice Job
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Gary Thanks for the point I am surprised you haven't tried Chicken yet,with all the recipes you have,thanks for the nice words.

Richie


----------



## gary s (Jun 7, 2015)

Hey Richie, I am putting it on my list,  As much Chicken as we eat, I don't know either ???

Gary


----------



## tropics (Jun 7, 2015)

worktogthr said:


> They look great! Do you have the recipe? I have tried a few Italian sausage recipes I found online and In books but haven't been thrilled with them. I like to use chicken as well for health reasons. Did you grind the skins in as well, or just the meat?


worktogthr Yes the skins were ground with the meat,I did not use all the skin.Here is my regular Italian Sausage recipe.Yesterday I was out of a lot of my spices so I substituted with Tones Italian Season.

  Ingredients for 5 LBS.                             

  5 lbs. Chicken Thighs skin on Ground               
  1 1/2   Tbsp. salt                                 

  8 oz. ice water                                    

  1 1/2  Tbsp. Fennel seed cracked                   

  1 tsp.  coarse Black Pepper                        

  1/2 Tbsp. sugar                                    

  1 1/2 tsp. crushed red pepper (optional)           

  1/2 tsp. caraway seeds                             

  1 Tbsp. Basil                                      

  1 Tbsp. Oregano                                    

  1 Tbsp. Parsley
  1 or 2 garlic toes
  8 Tbs Soy Protien Concentrate (NFDM can be used)
  1 1/2 Tbs. Dextrose (sugar)
  1 level tsp cure #1 


  You can substitute Tones Italian Season for all  

the other seasonings other then the Fennel,I used  

4Tbs 

Hope you enjoy this.

Richie


----------



## worktogthr (Jun 7, 2015)

tropics said:


> worktogthr Yes the skins were ground with the meat,I did not use all the skin.Here is my regular Italian Sausage recipe.Yesterday I was out of a lot of my spices so I substituted with Tones Italian Season.
> 
> Ingredients for 5 LBS.
> 
> ...



Thanks so much for the recipe.  I have tons of chicken thighs in my freezer that would be perfect for this recipe. I don't have soy protein or dextrose.  Can nonfat dry milk powder be used as a substitute?  Don't have dextrose either.  Can that be omitted?  Relatively new to sausage making so I am not too familiar with the specialized ingredients and their functions.


----------



## WaterinHoleBrew (Jun 7, 2015)

That all looks awesome Richie, very nice thread !   Thumbs Up   Thanks for sharing your recipe as well.  I think you'll really enjoy that new grinder when ya get it !


----------



## danbono (Jun 7, 2015)

Nice job Rich. Hiow did they taste?Why the dextrose?.

Dan


----------



## tropics (Jun 7, 2015)

worktogthr said:


> Thanks so much for the recipe. I have tons of chicken thighs in my freezer that would be perfect for this recipe. I don't have soy protein or dextrose. Can nonfat dry milk powder be used as a substitute? Don't have dextrose either. Can that be omitted? Relatively new to sausage making so I am not too familiar with the specialized ingredients and their functions.


Yes you can use that as a binder normally that is mine. I have a very good friend can not have dairy, so I am trying to make something for him.

Dextrose can be omitted or replace with a little sugar.

Richie


----------



## tropics (Jun 7, 2015)

WaterinHoleBrew said:


> That all looks awesome Richie, very nice thread !
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Justin Thanks for the point I appreciate it,that recipe is great with pork ( I even used pork loin) That grinder will be getting some use.

Richie


----------



## tropics (Jun 7, 2015)

DanBono said:


> Nice job Rich. Hiow did they taste?Why the dextrose?.
> 
> Dan


Dan I have always seen them used in some recipes that I have. Dextrose is only  a sugar 

Richie


----------



## disco (Jun 9, 2015)

Nice. I have to try this.








Disco


----------



## tropics (Jun 9, 2015)

Disco said:


> Nice. I have to try this.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Disco You will enjoy these,great taste no grease or splatter when cooking.Smoked they take the smoke really well. Thank You for the point I appreciate it.

Richie


----------



## smokinvegasbaby (Jun 9, 2015)

worktogthr said:


> They look great! Do you have the recipe? I have tried a few Italian sausage recipes I found online and In books but haven't been thrilled with them. I like to use chicken as well for health reasons. Did you grind the skins in as well, or just the meat?





tropics said:


> Picked up 9+ pounds Chicken Thighs
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Tropics, your chicken sausage looks delish.  I make chicken sausage all the time  - love it and it 's guilt free eating ;o)  I might have to try it with Italian spices...great idea!  thanks for sharing.

Josie


----------



## tropics (Jun 10, 2015)

Josie Thanks you will enjoy it.

Richie


----------



## tropics (Jun 15, 2015)

Picture update Sausage with Peppers and Onions

2 different shots













100_2267.JPG



__ tropics
__ Jun 15, 2015


















100_2270.JPG



__ tropics
__ Jun 15, 2015






Thanks for looking 

Richie


----------



## worktogthr (Jul 2, 2015)

I just wanted to check in and thank you for this awesome recipe!  I've been searching for an Italian sausage recipe that reminds me of the good stuff you pay a fortune for at the Italian meat markets here on Long Island as well Brooklyn.  This is right there with those.  

Only have one pic of the batch I made but I wish I doubled the recipe:













image.jpg



__ worktogthr
__ Jul 2, 2015






They are in the middle there.  It was mixed grill night haha. Thanks again for this awesome recipe.  Next time I might try experimenting adding some cheese and parsley or maybe some sharp provolone or broccoli rabe!


----------



## tropics (Jul 2, 2015)

worktogthr said:


> I just wanted to check in and thank you for this awesome recipe! I've been searching for an Italian sausage recipe that reminds me of the good stuff you pay a fortune for at the Italian meat markets here on Long Island as well Brooklyn. This is right there with those.
> 
> Only have one pic of the batch I made but I wish I doubled the recipe:
> 
> ...


Wow That is like a super praise,thank you for trying it and the complement. You can use Pork and it is even better.

Richie


----------



## worktogthr (Jul 2, 2015)

tropics said:


> Wow That is like a super praise,thank you for trying it and the complement. You can use Pork and it is even better.
> Richie



No problem!  Well deserved.  My family loved it!


----------



## worktogthr (Aug 27, 2015)

I know this thread is almost two months old but I thought I'd share a dinner I made which the last of your Italian sausages.  I made chicken sausage with pesto, roasted red peppers and onions over asiago cheese grits!   Thanks again Richie!  This sausage is awesome!













image.jpg



__ worktogthr
__ Aug 27, 2015


----------



## chopsaw (Dec 10, 2018)

After looking at the recent post about the turkey sausage , I wanted to give this a try . I used this recipe as posted , except I up'd the garlic and fennel , omit the dextrose . Everything else was as posted above in the recipe .
Made 5 lbs . using chicken thighs . This is without a doubt some of the best sausage I have made , and or eaten . It is  fantastic . Perfect spice , nice hint of heat and very moist .









Cooked one up in a pan ,





Had a longer length I put in the smoker then finished SV .
Didn't get much color , but it's fantastic !







 tropics
  thanks for the recipe . Be doin these again for sure .
Chop


----------



## tropics (Dec 10, 2018)

chopsaw said:


> After looking at the recent post about the turkey sausage , I wanted to give this a try . I used this recipe as posted , except I up'd the garlic and fennel , omit the dextrose . Everything else was as posted above in the recipe .
> Made 5 lbs . using chicken thighs . This is without a doubt some of the best sausage I have made , and or eaten . It is  fantastic . Perfect spice , nice hint of heat and very moist .
> View attachment 382455
> View attachment 382456
> ...



Rich They look great and the best part is you can adjust any of the seasonings.Thanks for trying the recipe I am glad you liked it. POINTS
Richie


----------



## Winterrider (Mar 5, 2019)

Dusted this one off. Had to find a use for the new Jr. stuffer. This is the cats a**. Anyone thing about purchasing, don't hesitate. Anyhow, thank you very much Ritchie for the recipe. It is awesome and will use it many times in the future.
Sorry, didn't think of pics during the process.





throwing a little cold smoke to them now.


----------



## chopsaw (Mar 5, 2019)

Looks good . It's great sausage . One of my favorites .


----------



## gary s (Mar 5, 2019)

Looks Good, Nice Job

Gary


----------



## KillerNoms (Mar 15, 2021)

I don't speak science, so can't say I understand why, but dextrose is the preferred sweetener when curing or brining or fermenting.  Supposedly it has something to do with the molecular weight.

They say dextrose is 70% as sweet as sucrose.  I presume that is by weight.

More things google tells me, that I don't understand:

Dextrose is a monosaccharide.  Sucrose is a disaccharide.  Dextrose has a molecular mass of 180 g/mol.  Sucrose has a molecular mass of 342.3 g/mol.

So like others have said, if the recipe calls for dextrose, use dextrose.


----------

